# [SOLVED] cannot format new SSD



## davetubaking (Sep 28, 2012)

I have installed a new PCIe SATA card and two new SSD drives. One has quickly and successfully installed and formatted but the second will not format and remains as RAW. Each time I try a quick format after several minutes I get the error message that the format could not complete.

Any help would be much appreciated


----------



## davetubaking (Sep 28, 2012)

*Re: cannot format new SSD*

Some specs:

ASUS P62 WS Pro Mobo
Intel 8 Core i7 975 Extreme Edition 3.33GHz, 
Corsair 24GB (6x4GB) DDR3 1333MHz, 
Seagate 320GB Hard Drive SATAII
2 x Samsung SpinPoint F1 HD103UJ 1TB Hard Drives SATAII
2 x OCZ Agility 3 480GB SSDs SATAIII
Gigabyte GTS250 1GB GDDR3 VGA DVI HDMI Graphics Card


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: cannot format new SSD*

If there is a "System Volume Information" folder in the drive Windows will not let you format the drive because the files in the folder are being used (Read).


Download Gparted ISO image burn the ISO image using Imgburn to a blank CD (How to burn a ISO image using Imgburn) with the newly burned cd boot the machine with it. This will allow you to format the drive offline. Back sure to backup any important files within the drive.


----------



## davetubaking (Sep 28, 2012)

*Re: cannot format new SSD*



JackBauer_24 said:


> If there is a "System Volume Information" folder in the drive Windows will not let you format the drive because the files in the folder are being used (Read).


How do I tell that Jack?

here's a screen shot if that helps.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: cannot format new SSD*

Go to Control Panel>Folder Options>View check mark "Show hidden Files and Folders" and untick "Hide System Protected Files" (Recommended) now go to the hard drive. Is there a System Volume Folder there?


----------



## davetubaking (Sep 28, 2012)

*Re: cannot format new SSD*

Resolved - turns out there was a conflict with drive letters.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

I am glad you have solved your issue.


----------

